# Sealing a vivarium with epoxy.



## Gangrena (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi! [ after years ] 

I am ordering a 6x3x3 from Proexotics Custom Vivs [ https://www.facebook.com/pages/Proexotics-Custom-Vivariums/162483130568201], and would like to seal the whole thing inside, and make it a bioactive tank with drilled water outlet, waterfall and maybe hydroleca on the bottom. 

It is for a brb.

From extensive research I gathered polyurethane epoxy resin is the way to go. Maybe one of you used it before ?

I am a bit worried about cured epoxy on the roof of the vivarium being exposed to heat from a lamp/ceramic heater / radiator.

Do you have any advice on this ?

Also thought about using G4 but seems like it does have a problem sticking to smooth surfaces.

I would like to ideally pour 2-3mm of epoxy on each side of the inside one by one. When one cured, go to another side.

Hope it will work, as the only other way I can think of is lining it all with glass, and it would be too fragile and heavy for my liking.


Thanks for your help.


Gangrena


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

Polyurthane sealant is excellent, you dont necessarily need an Epoxy Resin type, you can buy it as a thin-ish liquid ("Polyurethane Varnish"), which you paint on, like Varnish - 3 or 4 coats of that will do, then Silicone HA6 (Aquarium Safe) along all the edges/joins/screws/etc

You dont need to do one wall at a time, just paint it on, the more coats you do, the better, but at a minumum 3


Cant see the link you provided, so no idea what vivarium that is, do you have another link?

If its melamine wood with a plastic laminate, then you may only need to use Silicone HA6 to seal up the edges and screws etc...although there is no harm in adding extra sealant! whether or not polyurthane will stick to the plastic on melamine is another question...never tried! It will seal up plain wood nicely tho


No sealant is perfect however, eventually water will find its way into the wood, whether that is in 2 years or 10 years, depends on how many coats you do, and how effectivly you do it


----------



## Gangrena (Jan 6, 2011)

I was told that epoxy resin would keep the tank going for at least couple of years. You can find these vivs on FB under Proexotics Custom Vivariums, and the wood is veneered or has wood-like melamine coating. 

Any idea on the heating effect on resin ?

THANKS!


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

the only type of Polyurethane resin I have come across was only rated for upto 55C

there are other types tho, with different properties and resistance to tempretures, but I dont know what they are in terms of Resins, you need to check the technical datasheet for the products you look at, each one is slightly different

If the Viv builder has recomended a specific product to use, then i'd read the data sheet for that product and check the temps it can deal with, if it can handle high tempretures then great go for it, otherwise it may need a metal plate of some kind to be installed in the roof to reflect some of the heat away, before the ceramic or lights are installed...if that is the case, then the vivarium builder should be able to give you that information

I wouldnt expect it to be an issue on the sides (unless you have the heat source very close to a wall, ie within a few inches), but it could be an issue on the cieling - that said, as it is melamine with plastic laminate, you could probably get away with just using Silicone HA6 to seal up the edges around the top, and use the polyurathane the viv builder recomended to seal up the walls and base


----------



## mudskipper (Jan 4, 2015)

I was going to do that but with Wests system epoxy resin, it smell like digestive biscuits when curing a lot better than the stinky Polyurethane resin. Only problem it's fine when cold but gives off fumes when hot. so I am going to seal my vivarium with aqua grade silicon. looking forward to the choking smell already.


----------



## Gangrena (Jan 6, 2011)

*Come to think about it...*

Maybe I should just order one of these Lanzo tanks, but the cost is waaaay bigger :/. and they are WHITE :/. I would like that epoxy sealed viv to last at least 3-4 years. Need to research more. I think I will sell all but roof/ceiling, and add styrofoam, epoxy+sand background. Uhhh... Problems :/


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

Gangrena said:


> Maybe I should just order one of these Lanzo tanks, but the cost is waaaay bigger :/. and they are WHITE :/. I would like that epoxy sealed viv to last at least 3-4 years. Need to research more. I think I will sell all but roof/ceiling, and add styrofoam, epoxy+sand background. Uhhh... Problems :/


it should last 3-4 years, as long as you do it really well (*), even polyurthane varnish will last longer than that if done properly, and its much easier to use


*assuming its safe for the temps you need - for a BRB I would be looking to reduce humidity loss as much as possible, by using a Reptile Radiator/Radiant Heat Panel, or something similar, rather than ceramics or high-powered lamps


----------



## Gangrena (Jan 6, 2011)

Reptile radiator... Hmm... Viv will be 6x3x3 minimum. I think that radiator would be too high up... Unless I et a spot lamp too :/


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

Gangrena said:


> Reptile radiator... Hmm... Viv will be 6x3x3 minimum. I think that radiator would be too high up... Unless I et a spot lamp too :/


If you use thick branches, and provide a platform of some kind, with both open and hidden spaces, you can simulate the natural tempreture gradient that these animals follow, heading higher up when they want heat, and down in the undergrowth too cool off (aswell as increasing floor space in what is already a very nice size viv)


----------



## Gangrena (Jan 6, 2011)

Might very well be the solution I was looking for . Thanks.


----------

